

Python for Fun - ananthrk
http://openbookproject.net/py4fun/index.html

======
d0m
Lisp interpreter written in python:
<http://openbookproject.net//py4fun/lisp/lisp.py>

Several projects seem highly inspired by SICP (which is cool).

